# Point Calculations



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have what is probably a stupid question. The show that Cooper is entered in this weekend has 4 males and 2 females, no champions-so it's a 1 point show even if he takes Best of Breed. Let's just say that he placed in the Group. Would the dogs he beat in the Group then go toward making it a higher point show? Let's say he places Group 1 and there are 100 sporting dogs being shown-does he then walk away with 5 points? Or does that just count towards breed and all breed points?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Only if he got a Sporting Group 1st... he would get the highest points awarded from classes of sporting dogs.... 
If it was a 5 point major in Irish setters, he would get 5 points if he got a group 1 only.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Only if he got a Sporting Group 1st... he would get the highest points awarded from classes of sporting dogs....
> If it was a 5 point major in Irish setters, he would get 5 points if he got a group 1 only.


I have been wondering the same, but I was afraid to ask.


----------

